# It's (kinda) official. Nash is MVP



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

ESPN.com has the story up. Check it out. Sorry I don't have the link but I;m still kinda new and don't know how to do it. Anyways, congrats, Nash. Now drive this team to the title!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

If you got any questions, feel free to PM me.
Heres the link

*http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2005/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2054677*



> will be awarded the NBA's Most Valuable Player on Sunday, sources say.
> Steve Nash
> Point Guard
> Phoenix Suns
> ...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's pretty official now because Shaq has a game on Sunday and he won't be available to do the speech. 

I also feel a lot of bashing coming.... lol Oh well, all I care about is Nash helping us win the Ring. They can say all they want but the moment we grab that Ring, the moment we silence the crowd.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

One funny thing...

Most of the Laker fans think Nash deserves it. LOL While all the other teams feel it's a joke.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

jibikao said:


> One funny thing...
> 
> Most of the Laker fans think Nash deserves it. LOL While all the other teams feel it's a joke.


I think Nash deserves it. I think Shaq deserved it more, but Nash was second on my list so I'm not upset with how things went.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

jibikao said:


> One funny thing...
> 
> Most of the Laker fans think Nash deserves it. LOL While all the other teams feel it's a joke.


That's probably because Laker fans have the least free will among all NBA fans. They always go with whoever's hot.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> That's probably because Laker fans have the least free will among all NBA fans. They always go with whoever's hot.


Isn't that what the MVP award is about ... picking the player who is hot?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Kirk20 said:


> Isn't that what the MVP award is about ... picking the player who is hot?


I dunno I never thought of Nash as that good looking of a guy :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm extremely excited, this is probably the greatest thing to ever happen to Canadian basketball.

I know Nash is getting alot of criticism for winning the MVP but I think it was well deserved. It was really between him, Shaq, Dirk, McGrady and Duncan and there was no real clear cut winner IMO, so I don't see why so many are getting angry. 

Anyways, Props to Steve :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I dunno I never thought of Nash as that good looking of a guy :biggrin:


:rofl: you smart ***. 

In that case NO ONE is MVP to me. I'm sure Kid Canada disagrees though. Nash is still his MVP, if thats the case. I'm just kidding man. :clown:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> :rofl: you smart ***.
> 
> In that case NO ONE is MVP to me. I'm sure Kid Canada disagrees though. Nash is still his MVP, if thats the case. I'm just kidding man. :clown:



Diana Turasi.... :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Diana Turasi.... :biggrin: :cheers:


Oh, well she's got my vote! lol. She also looks so much better with her hair down.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Oh, well she's got my vote! lol. She also looks so much better with her hair down.


I know... with her hair down she's a hotty... that's why I specifically found one of her like this. :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

:clap: It's finally happened Steve Nash is MVP! :clap: 

Finally now I hope he starts getting some of the respect he deserves. People are so focused on stats and image that the nice guys like stevie get overlooked. 

Here's a quote that I think says it all about this years MVP Steve Nash:

"I know I can score and I know I can pass, but the biggest thing for me is to just try to make these guys feel good about themselves and help them become better players." 

What a class act :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This year belongs to Nash. No question. 

Nash isn't the best player but this IS the year for Suns with the 3rd best turnaround in NBA history. You just can't deny Nash's leadership and offense that make Suns the #1 team in the league. You can ***** all your want about Nash's defense and how he just doesn't LOOK LIKE a MVP. Well, the truth is if you are the #1 team with the 3rd best turnaround, you deserve it. 

If next year SOMEBODY can bring Hawks to a 60W, my vote goes to that guy for sure.  

Honestly, those who think Shaq deserves it should just watch his games again. He is no longer that dominating. He is slower and slower each year and his shooting isn't getting any better. In fact, his FT is PATHETIC this year. Wade is the guy that handles 4th quarter pressure. Shaq just had a pretty average season whereas Nash has his career-best and the #1 team record. If Heat is the #1 team in the league, then Shaq will get a lot more votes than Nash. 


Realistically speaking, my 2nd MVP vote goes to Dirk. Shaq may only rank #3 or #4 on my list. He wasn't THAT outstanding this year.

Afterall, it's the BIG WIN that matters in the end and Suns has that.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Kirk20 said:


> Isn't that what the MVP award is about ... picking the player who is hot?


It shouldn't be. But unfortunately, that's what the award has evolved into.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Steve Nash definately deserves the award. Just look at the dramatic turnaround that you guys have had in the last year. He's had a great season, but he couldn't have done it without his teammates.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Great decision by the writters, although it is kinda unfair for shaq cause everyone from canada who had a vote probably voted for nash.

Although it couldnt happen to a nicer guy, congrats to him and the Suns. Hope you guys go far and hopefully win it


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

madman said:


> Great decision by the writters, although it is kinda unfair for shaq cause everyone from canada who had a vote probably voted for nash.
> 
> Although it couldnt happen to a nicer guy, congrats to him and the Suns. Hope you guys go far and hopefully win it


I see no problem with everyone in Canada voting for Nash. That's how Yao got the start in the All Star game, by everyone in China voting.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Come on now. Its official, look at madmans avvy


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Ah the regular season. The lesser of the two seasons 

When Duncan and Shaq's teams make the finals, we will see which players are truely most valuable in this league. 

Duncan, Shaq, or Nash? I know who I'd rather have on my team  ... Nash last by a country mile. 

Lethal


----------

